# Help with quantum smoke



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

I haven't been able to find an answer online to fix the problem with my smoke so i figured i'd see if yall could give me a hand. The wire on the bail assembly has come loose and i can't figure out if its held in place with some sort of adhesive or is mechanically held in place.:001_huh: The wire has a notch where it look as if something might hold it in place but I haven't been able to figure it out. I tried to take the proper pictures to illustrate the problem. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## pompanojoe (Nov 24, 2011)

*Smoke*

Never seen that on a smoke before. I've had pretty good luck with Quantum replacing stuff like that. Would suggest checking with them first.

Otherwise, I've got some high density adhesive filler I mix with epoxy that has done well on metal to metal apps. Designed for boat hardware, so it's super tough. Bring it by and we'll mix some up. 850-516-2409.


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Pompano joe, that sounds good to me. Id rather not have to go through quantum seeing as this is my go to inshore and kayak setup and gets used so often. I appreciate the help and I'll talk to you soon.


----------

